# Soffocotti Tebani



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Ora. Inutile nascondersi dietro ad un dito.
Inutile millantare doti che non possiedo, anche perchè. Nella mia perfezione assoluta, una macchia sul mio cv da diversamente fedele, rende il mio tutto ancora più bello.

I soffocotti. Questi sconosciuti.
Ho deciso di vuotare il sacco perchè in motel con Manager...va beh. Questa alla fine.

Allora. Ammetto di essere soffoccotara di scarsissime qualità. Almeno negli ultimi tempi.
Anzi anni. Ovvero da quando sto con Mattia.

Prima la sacra arte della fellatio l'ho sempre praticata con piacere ma anche  con scarso impegno, perchè non sono mai stata donna da preliminari troppo lunghi.
Mi rompo i coglioni.

E con Mattia poi. Il disastro soffocottaro.
Dice che lo mordo, che sente i denti, che ha paura , che...che...che...
Morale.
Lui fa poco sesso orale con me ( è incompetente) io faccio quasi nulla sesso orale a lui (dice che sono raccapricciante)


Però...Manager sembrava di tutt'altro parere.
Fino a...
Domenica scorsa.
Quando alla seconda trombata.
O meglio.
Quando mi sono rotta le scatole di sentirlo parlare , mi sono infilata sotto le lenzuola  e ho cominciato a soffocottarlo.
Era..mollo.
Ok. Niente di nuovo.
Poi ha cominciato a rinvigorirsi. E di più. E sempre di più e Manager...me lo ha praticamente tolto dalle mani (ma non dalla bocca:mrgreen e ha cominciato ad andare su e giù lui.












Quindi vuol dire che non stavo andando bene.


Mi devo arrendere. Sono scarsa.
Ma giuro sul mio cameltoe che la prossima volta motel glielo chiedo.
-Scusa Manager posso farti una domanda?-
-Dimmi principessa...-
-Sono scarsa a pompini?-
TOMP!


----------



## edwina (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2389 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi devo arrendere. Sono scarsa.


una domanda: ma a te piace praticare la sacra arte?


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

edwina;bt2475 ha detto:
			
		

> una domanda: ma a te piace praticare la sacra arte?


Si.
Poi come credo tutte, ci sono stati uomini con cui avrei fatto praticamente solo quello perchè hanno un sapore e un odore che mi faceva impazzire (vedi manager) e altri con cui il "trasporto" era decisamente inferiore.


----------



## edwina (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2476 ha detto:
			
		

> Si.
> Poi come credo tutte, ci sono stati uomini con cui avrei fatto praticamente solo quello perchè hanno un sapore e un odore che mi faceva impazzire (vedi manager) e altri con cui il "trasporto" era decisamente inferiore.



e allora non credo proprio tu sia scarsa... è che per ogni ometto bisogna trovare la giusta lunghezza d'onda :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

edwina;bt2477 ha detto:
			
		

> e allora non credo proprio tu sia scarsa... è che per ogni ometto bisogna trovare la giusta lunghezza d'onda :mrgreen:


.....ok. Allora credo proprio che chiederò a manager cosa gli piace.
Con Mattia ormai ho perso la speranza.
Si mette pure il para pipino con le scosse elettriche!!!


----------



## Eliade (19 Maggio 2012)

Prova ad allenarti con una banana...se a fine "pasto" il frutto è spelacchiato, allora strusci con i denti. :carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Maggio 2012)

Ci sono momenti e momenti, sensibilità che cambiano a seconda della situazione, dell'uso e dell'eventuale abuso.
Tensione emotiva, tensione ormonale, insieme di fattori visivi, olfattivi, tattili che si mescolano con i diversi tipi e livelli di tensione.
Fare sesso significa mettere insieme, trovare connessioni tra innumerevoli variabili di uno e le corrispondenti dell'altro.
La fellatio è una delle pratiche che maggiormente richiede sensibilità in quanto agisce direttamente sulla parte più sensibile, il pisello, con un insieme degli altri fattori decisamente diverso dalla normale penetrazione.
E' un fattore importante la diversità della sensazione di penetrazione in una cavità "rigida" come la bocca nella quale solo la lingua è l'elemento "morbido". Come è decisamente diversa la penetrazione in patata rispetto a quella in porta di servizio, tanto più differente è quella in un ambiente decisamente diverso da entrambi i primi.
Cambia poi il tipo di contatto col resto del corpo femminile: la donna ha le mani più libere di agire ed il corpo in contatto più ridotto con quello dell'uomo o, nel caso di 69, un contatto comunque diverso, nel senso che le zone erogene non trovano i riferimenti "classici", e questo, pur non coscientemente, confonde e potrebbe quindi ottenere due differenti effetti: erotizzazione o demotivazione.
Insomma, un caso come quello descritto da Tebe con Manny potrebbe anche essere interpretato come "sbagliato", ma tendo piuttosto a credere che si trattasse di "aggiustamento" dei parametri laddove la conoscenza reciproca ancora non è sufficiente a rendere l'atto del tutto istintivo.

Poi c'è il vero talento, ma questa è un'altra storia


----------



## Cattivik (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe... Scusa ma porti troppo pochi esempi... Manager e Mattia e poi poco affidabili... Troppo coinvolti tutti e due... Ci vuole chi sia più "distaccato" una vera terza voce...

Però non me ne frega un cazzo se passo come... Sborone... Ma io con il cunnilingus ci so fare... Ecco l'ho detto... 


Cosa non ti fa dire un buon antistaminico... (vedi post precedente)

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (19 Maggio 2012)

Mons il 69 distrae... Se devo fare una cosa la faccio e la faccio bene senza distrazioni....

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Maggio 2012)

Fai una bella intervista ad una boccetta di Flixonase, così poi spieghi tutto a Tebe:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2484 ha detto:
			
		

> Mons il 69 distrae... Se devo fare una cosa la faccio e la faccio bene senza distrazioni....
> 
> Cattivik


Ragazzo mio, vedi dove serve anche a noi maschietti avere una parte femminile molto sviluppata? La capacità multitasking tipica delle donne è qualcosa di irrinunciabile in certi casi :mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (19 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2485 ha detto:
			
		

> Fai una bella intervista ad una boccetta di Flixonase, così poi spieghi tutto a Tebe:mrgreen:


Che cazzo è sto flixocoso? Un succedaneo del viagra o cialis?

Comunque per fare zum zum non uso il naso... 

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (19 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2486 ha detto:
			
		

> Ragazzo mio, vedi dove serve anche a noi maschietti avere una parte femminile molto sviluppata? La capacità multitasking tipica delle donne è qualcosa di irrinunciabile in certi casi :mrgreen:


Mi dispiace contraddirti ma in quella particolare situazione le donne che ho conosciuto io del multicoso se ne fanno una pippa e lo mettono in cantina... E preferiscono pure loro godersela... 

Cattivik

P.S. Ok ok 2 donne non fanno media


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Maggio 2012)

Per la rinite allergica è potentissimo, ma è un cortisone, quindi occhio.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2488 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi dispiace contraddirti ma in quella particolare situazione le donne che ho conosciuto io del multicoso se ne fanno una pippa e lo mettono in cantina... E preferiscono pure loro godersela...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Ok ok 2 donne non fanno media



Millenni di evoluzione buttati nel cesso.....:no::diffi:


----------



## Cattivik (19 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2489 ha detto:
			
		

> Per la rinite allergica è potentissimo, ma è un cortisone, quindi occhio.


Bhe tanto neurone ne è rimasto solo uno idem per gli ormoni... Hai voglia le che il cortisone li trova... Poi sono rimasti i due più pirla dunque sono sempre dove mai penseresti di trovarli!

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (19 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2490 ha detto:
			
		

> Millenni di evoluzione buttati nel cesso.....:no::diffi:


Ah Mons in certi momenti si torna ai primordi... Per fortuna aggiungo io...


Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Maggio 2012)

Ha anche un'altra controindicazione: costa uno sproposito.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Maggio 2012)

Catty, da buon amico ti do una piccola dritta. Per cominciare studia questo testo fondamentale.


----------



## Cattivik (19 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2494 ha detto:
			
		

> Catty, da buon amico ti do una piccola dritta. Per cominciare studia questo testo fondamentale.


Ok sto ripassando i vari nodi del bondage dopo gli do un occhio...

Sai ho qualche vuoto sulla corretta esecuzione del Hot Tie

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2480 ha detto:
			
		

> Ci sono momenti e momenti, sensibilità che cambiano a seconda della situazione, dell'uso e dell'eventuale abuso.
> Tensione emotiva, tensione ormonale, insieme di fattori visivi, olfattivi, tattili che si mescolano con i diversi tipi e livelli di tensione.
> Fare sesso significa mettere insieme, trovare connessioni tra innumerevoli variabili di uno e le corrispondenti dell'altro.
> La fellatio è una delle pratiche che maggiormente richiede sensibilità in quanto agisce direttamente sulla parte più sensibile, il pisello, con un insieme degli altri fattori decisamente diverso dalla normale penetrazione.
> ...


Ok. Il vero talento per la sacra arte evidentemente non ce l'ho.
Comunque hai scritto una cosa molto chiara e molto. Molto esplicativa.


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2483 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe... Scusa ma porti troppo pochi esempi... Manager e Mattia e poi poco affidabili... Troppo coinvolti tutti e due... Ci vuole chi sia più "distaccato" una vera terza voce...
> 
> Però non me ne frega un cazzo se passo come... Sborone... Ma io con il cunnilingus ci so fare... Ecco l'ho detto...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:

Però il post del cunnilingus era un pò più indietro.
Qui si parla di fellatio.
Tu. Essendo portatore di pipino...(credo)...quanto ci metti prima, per esempio, che la tua amante te lo faccia come preferisci tu?
Perchè non a tutti piace uguale.
Apriamo un dibattito.
Il pompino perfetto. Chimera o realtà?
Apro una nuova pagina?


----------



## Cattivik (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2497 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Però il post del cunnilingus era un pò più indietro.
> Qui si parla di fellatio.
> ...


Facciamocene una ragione tutti quanti... Una volta che non te lo stacca a morsi... Chi si accontenta gode!

Cattivik

P.S. Vedi il neretto... Portatore sano... Ok!!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2498 ha detto:
			
		

> Facciamocene una ragione tutti quanti... Una volta che non te lo stacca a morsi... Chi si accontenta gode!
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Vedi il neretto... Portatore sano... Ok!!!


 Io non credo di staccarlo a morsi! E non credo nemmeno di farci i rigatoni al sangue per tutta la lunghezza! E che cazzo ho al posto dei denti! Delle sciabole?
Bisogna tagliare la testa al toro.
Devo chiedere a manager, al limite poi chiedo un terzo parere:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2500 ha detto:
			
		

> Io non credo di staccarlo a morsi! E non credo nemmeno di farci i rigatoni al sangue per tutta la lunghezza! E che cazzo ho al posto dei denti! Delle sciabole?
> Bisogna tagliare la testa al toro.
> Devo chiedere a manager, al limite poi chiedo un terzo parere:mrgreen:


ragazzi...sono le 22 17 e non sono acasa. Ora ci vado. Continuate per mezz'ora senza di me.
Mi collego più tardi.
Non fate troppo casino, che è un blog serio.
Maledizione.


----------



## Cattivik (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2500 ha detto:
			
		

> Io non credo di staccarlo a morsi! E non credo nemmeno di farci i *rigatoni al sangue* per tutta la lunghezza! E che cazzo ho al posto dei denti! Delle sciabole?
> Bisogna tagliare la testa al toro.
> Devo chiedere a manager, al limite poi chiedo un terzo parere:mrgreen:


Con me dovresti passare alla serie "i piccolini" della Barilla...

Cattivik

P.S. Qui non sono gli antistaminici ma il terzo o quarto... Forse quinto? Limoncello


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2503 ha detto:
			
		

> Con me dovresti passare alla serie "*i piccolini" della Barilla..*.
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Qui non sono gli antistaminici ma il terzo o quarto... Forse quinto? Limoncello


:rotfl::rotfl:
(a proposito...ho visto che è approdato qui sul blog un nuovo utente. Jazz. Cerchiamo di di non farci riconoscere subito.....:risata


----------



## Cattivik (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2504 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl:
> (a proposito...ho visto che è approdato qui sul blog un nuovo utente. Jazz. Cerchiamo di di non farci riconoscere subito.....:risata


Io sarò al quinto... Ok sesto limoncello... Però sto jazz lo vedi solo tu!

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2505 ha detto:
			
		

> Io sarò al quinto... Ok sesto limoncello... Però sto jazz lo vedi solo tu!
> 
> Cattivik


Minchia, ma ti stai alcolizzando?
Scopare no?

Certo che lo vedo solo io. E' il mio blog.


----------



## Cattivik (19 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2506 ha detto:
			
		

> Minchia, ma ti stai alcolizzando?
> Scopare no?
> 
> Certo che lo vedo solo io. E' il mio blog.


Scopare???

No no visto il clima ho rimandato le pulizie di primavera...

A beh se il blog è tuo... Ma paghi l'IMU?

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2507 ha detto:
			
		

> Scopare???
> 
> No no visto il clima ho rimandato le pulizie di primavera...
> 
> ...


Questa è veramente troppo cattiva


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2496 ha detto:
			
		

> Ok. Il vero talento per la sacra arte evidentemente non ce l'ho.
> Comunque hai scritto una cosa molto chiara e molto. Molto esplicativa.


Avrei tanto da scrivere sull'argomento, ma ho dovuto contenermi.
Tempo fa ne ho parlato a lungo in presenza di alcuni amici gay. Erano estasiati, e c'è mancato poco che si mettessero a prendere appunti!:mrgreen: (avranno fatto conto sulla buona memoria).


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2509 ha detto:
			
		

> Avrei tanto da scrivere sull'argomento, ma ho dovuto contenermi.
> Tempo fa ne ho parlato a lungo in presenza di alcuni amici gay. Erano estasiati, e c'è mancato poco che si mettessero a prendere appunti!:mrgreen: (avranno fatto conto sulla buona memoria).


No no scrivi.
Apriamo un 3d nel forum privato sul sesso?
Sono interessata alla meccanica del soffocotto dalla parte degli uomini.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2510 ha detto:
			
		

> No no scrivi.
> Apriamo un 3d nel forum privato sul sesso?
> Sono interessata alla meccanica del soffocotto dalla parte degli uomini.


MMmmm, addirittura aprire un 3d non mi sembra il caso. Son già stato accusato di fare il professore in altre occasioni, non voglio innescare altre polemiche.



........Se ne può discutere in privato..........:diavoletto:















:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2514 ha detto:
			
		

> MMmmm, addirittura aprire un 3d non mi sembra il caso. Son già stato accusato di fare il professore in altre occasioni, non voglio innescare altre polemiche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In motel?
:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2515 ha detto:
			
		

> In motel?
> :mrgreen:



Anche la collocazione geografica è parte dell'argomento di studio, quindi non formalizziamoci.


----------



## edwina (20 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2510 ha detto:
			
		

> No no scrivi.
> Apriamo un 3d nel forum privato sul sesso?
> Sono interessata alla meccanica del soffocotto dalla parte degli uomini.


favorevole anch'io... c'è sempre da imparare!! :up:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Maggio 2012)

edwina;bt2517 ha detto:
			
		

> favorevole anch'io... c'è sempre da imparare!! :up:


Ok, a breve il blog


----------



## Cattivik (20 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2518 ha detto:
			
		

> Ok, a breve il blog


Se servono "modelli" per le lezioni pratiche... Basta chiamare

Cattivik


----------



## edwina (20 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2519 ha detto:
			
		

> Se servono "modelli" per le lezioni pratiche... Basta chiamare
> 
> Cattivik


:mrgreen::mrgreen: senza sapere in che fauci vi troverete?? :mrgreen::mrgreen:

temerari!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Maggio 2012)

edwina;bt2520 ha detto:
			
		

> :mrgreen::mrgreen: senza sapere in che fauci vi troverete?? :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> temerari!!



In qualità di titolare del corso potrei pure aprire una sezione sperimentale, ed a quel punto, tutto è possibile! :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2012)

edwina;bt2520 ha detto:
			
		

> :mrgreen::mrgreen: senza sapere in che fauci vi troverete?? :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> temerari!!


:rotfl::risata::rotfl:

e nel mio caso non sarebbe una battuta!!!!:carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2522 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::risata::rotfl:
> 
> e nel mio caso non sarebbe una battuta!!!!:carneval:


Che ne dici di presiedere un progetto sperimentale? Ci facciamo finanziare dalla CE !!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2523 ha detto:
			
		

> Che ne dici di presiedere un progetto sperimentale? *Ci facciamo finanziare dalla CE* !!!!:rotfl:


Si certo...magari ti pagano anche come primo riattaccamento pipino dopo soffocotto squalo tebano.


Io fossi in te non  riderei tanto.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2524 ha detto:
			
		

> Si certo...magari ti pagano anche come primo riattaccamento pipino dopo soffocotto squalo tebano.
> 
> 
> Io fossi in te non  riderei tanto.



Ma io sono il titolare di cattedra,  mica sarei il soggetto della sperimentazione! C'è Catty che si è offerto come cavia!


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2525 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma io sono il titolare di cattedra,  mica sarei il soggetto della sperimentazione! C'è Catty che si è offerto come cavia!


hai ragione.
Voci ndi corridoio dicono che abbia il pipino di gomma.
Tipo vibratore per intenderci.
Però pensavo...non è che la prova viene sfalsata così?
sarebbe un pò come barare se non esce il sangue.
Perchè io faccio uscire il sangue, sia ben chiaro


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2526 ha detto:
			
		

> hai ragione.
> Voci ndi corridoio dicono che abbia il pipino di gomma.
> Tipo vibratore per intenderci.
> Però pensavo...non è che la prova viene sfalsata così?
> ...


La Scienza ha sempre avuto bisogno delle sue vittime che verranno ricordate come eroi!


----------



## geko (20 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2526 ha detto:
			
		

> hai ragione.
> Voci ndi corridoio dicono che abbia il pipino di gomma.
> Tipo vibratore per intenderci.
> Però pensavo...non è che la prova viene sfalsata così?
> ...


Ma da quando questo blog è diventato "L'angolo _Splatter _delle cattive ragazze, dei cattivi consigli ecc ecc"?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Maggio 2012)

geko;bt2528 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma da quando questo blog è diventato "L'angolo _Splatter _delle cattive ragazze, dei cattivi consigli ecc ecc"?


Se pure tu vuoi candidarti come cavia da sperimentazione, sottoponi adeguata richiesta scritta a Tebe


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2012)

geko;bt2528 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma da quando questo blog è diventato "L'angolo _Splatter _delle cattive ragazze, dei cattivi consigli ecc ecc"?


Ma proprio tu fai il santerellino?
ma se ti piace un sacco  quando ti soffocotto solo con i canini a sciabola!
Certo...poi spendiamo una cifra in  fitostimoline tutto attorno al pipino, ma tu sei contento perchè le bende ti fanno sembrare il super pacco fotonico (che non hai ti ricordo...:mrgreen


----------



## geko (20 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2530 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma proprio tu fai il santerellino?
> ma se ti piace un sacco  quando ti soffocotto *solo con i canini a sciabola!*
> Certo...poi spendiamo una cifra in  fitostimoline tutto attorno al pipino, ma tu sei contento perchè le bende ti fanno sembrare il super pacco fotonico (che non hai ti ricordo...:mrgreen


Che sofferenza!!! :nuke:


----------



## geko (20 Maggio 2012)

geko;bt2531 ha detto:
			
		

> Che sofferenza!!! :nuke:


Ho cambiato idea: i canini a sciabola ci possono stare. Inoltro la domanda di partecipazione.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Maggio 2012)

tebuzz,

quando ci vediamo ti faccio un corso io...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt2533 ha detto:
			
		

> tebuzz,
> 
> quando ci vediamo ti faccio un corso io...


Ecco, uno non fa in tempo a cominciare un'impresa che subito arriva la concorrenza! 










:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2012)

geko;bt2532 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho cambiato idea: i canini a sciabola ci possono stare. Inoltro la domanda di partecipazione.


Paraculo...


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt2533 ha detto:
			
		

> tebuzz,
> 
> quando ci vediamo ti faccio un corso io...


:up:


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2534 ha detto:
			
		

> Ecco, uno non fa in tempo a cominciare un'impresa che subito arriva la concorrenza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


però...sapete chi potrebbe essere la cavia perfetta? Kikko64.
Tutto così a modino e timidino dovrebbe avere una grande sopportazione al dolore no?

Che ne dite' Gli mando un mp?



:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2537 ha detto:
			
		

> però...sapete chi potrebbe essere la cavia perfetta? Kikko64.
> Tutto così a modino e timidino dovrebbe avere una grande sopportazione al dolore no?
> 
> Che ne dite' Gli mando un mp?
> ...


Riciordati che ora sei ufficialmente una ricercatrice! Devi essere imparziale e precisa. Non puoi usare la tua posizione per soddisfare il tuo sadismo! 

Comunque se ci sta chiamalo. Le cavie le scegli tu :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Maggio 2012)

Ma...... Tebe...... non è che di cognome fai Mengele!


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2538 ha detto:
			
		

> Riciordati che ora sei ufficialmente una ricercatrice! Devi essere imparziale e precisa. Non puoi usare la tua posizione per soddisfare il tuo sadismo!
> 
> Comunque se ci sta chiamalo. Le cavie le scegli tu :mrgreen:


sadismo? ma che sadismo dai...son tebina...


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2539 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma...... Tebe...... non è che di cognome fai Mengele!


Si! Come fa a saperlo?

( ma no dai. Vedrai che a Kikko piacerà il pipino tutto ferito)


----------



## Cattivik (21 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2526 ha detto:
			
		

> hai ragione.
> Voci ndi corridoio dicono che abbia il pipino di gomma.
> Tipo vibratore per intenderci.
> Però pensavo...non è che la prova viene sfalsata così?
> ...


Falso tutto falso... non è di gomma...  

Vetro di Murano 

Cattivik


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2012)

Cara Tebe essendo appunto un'arte,bolognese guarda caso,non e' da tutte esplicarla bene,a maggior ragione a parti invertite.
O sei capace,e pochi uomini lo sono...o viene fuori cosa da poco.

a tua disposizioni per..eventuali corsi di aggiornamento,su entrambe le tematiche..


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2550 ha detto:
			
		

> Cara Tebe essendo appunto un'arte,bolognese guarda caso,non e' da tutte esplicarla bene,a maggior ragione a parti invertite.
> O sei capace,e pochi uomini lo sono...o viene fuori cosa da poco.
> 
> *a tua disposizioni per..eventuali corsi di aggiornamento,su entrambe le tematiche*..


Mah...Lothar.._.Flap flap
_Però...siete tutti uomini decisamente temerari!

:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2012)

oppure rivolgiti a gay,bsx,loro si vantano di essere molto meglio delle donne,nell'arte bolognese


----------



## Cattivik (21 Maggio 2012)

.... 63 commenti per un soffocotto... ma per una trombata che si fa si riscrivela Treccani??????

Sarò molto simile al mio avatar... ma come roba di passare all'azione senza troppe ciance...

Cattivik


P.S. Sia ben chiaro che poi contraccambio  

P.S. Aggiorno 65 con il mio


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2553 ha detto:
			
		

> .... 63 commenti per un soffocotto... ma per una trombata che si fa si riscrivela Treccani??????
> 
> Sarò molto simile al mio avatar... ma come roba di passare all'azione senza troppe ciance...
> 
> ...


Manco nelle pagine in cui scrivo il mega sesso rutilante con manager ci sono tanti commenti così! 
E' ufficiale.
Siamo un branco di soffocottari depravati.
Nessuno escluso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2550 ha detto:
			
		

> Cara Tebe essendo appunto un'arte,bolognese guarda caso,non e' da tutte esplicarla bene,a maggior ragione a parti invertite.
> O sei capace,e pochi uomini lo sono...o viene fuori cosa da poco.
> 
> a tua disposizioni per..eventuali corsi di aggiornamento,su entrambe le tematiche..


Dici sia qualcosa nei tortellini?


----------



## edwina (21 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2555 ha detto:
			
		

> Manco nelle pagine in cui scrivo il mega sesso rutilante con manager ci sono tanti commenti così!
> E' ufficiale.
> *Siamo un branco di soffocottari depravati.*
> Nessuno escluso.


mi ci ritrovo, zi zi


----------



## darkside (21 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2555 ha detto:
			
		

> Manco nelle pagine in cui scrivo il mega sesso rutilante con manager ci sono tanti commenti così!
> E' ufficiale.
> *Siamo un branco di soffocottari depravati.*
> Nessuno escluso.


mi aggiungo anch'io al branco


----------



## Cattivik (21 Maggio 2012)

_"mi ci ritrovo, zi zi"

"mi aggiungo anch'io al branco:mrgreen:"

_Ok passiamo dalle aprole ai fatti... ditemi dove e quando... aspetto... 

Cattivik


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2561 ha detto:
			
		

> Dici sia qualcosa nei tortellini?


be'non proprio forse lo mettiamo nelle lasagne


----------

